# UK. Rescued Young Homer Needs New Home.



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

I have taken in a beautiful youngish homer that was handed into a local vets having been attacked by a cat a couple of weeks ago.
The vet was just going to let her go but luckily as the weather was wet and cold, decided to hang onto her until things improved.
Possibly a hen as my male residents seem to think so, but can't promise obviously.
She's not totally hand shy and will feed from my hands if others are doing so and when I put her on her back to examine her, she just lay there and didn't struggle to right herself. Hence my reluctance to just release her as she's not worldly wise and I don't think would survive.
She's very healthy and can fly no problem.

Sadly I don't have enough room as I'm set up for disabled birds and it's too cramped to allow her to flutter about even.
I'd love her to have company and room to stretch her wings at least.

Area isn't a problem as I'd transport or arrange a courier if needed for the right home.

Thanks

Janet


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Just to update, I've been lucky enough to find a good home for her now. 

Janet


----------

